# Recording Whatsapp phone calls



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's How to Record WhatsApp Audio Calls in Android & iOS Devices
WhatsApp does not natively support recording calls on either its mobile or desktop versions.

How to record WhatsApp Calls on android devices?

One of the best options for recording a WhatsApp voice call is the 'Record WhatsApp calls' app, which is readily available from the Google Play Store. Here's How to record WhatsApp calls on Android devices:

*Go to Google Play store and search for 'Record WhatsApp Calls'
Install the application
Follow the instructions and give the app permission to access calls, contacts, storage, microphone, and others
Enable App 'Accessibility' Setting. The app will now automatically record all your conversations and you will also be able to upload them to your Google Drive.*

*How to record WhatsApp Calls on iOS devices?

Apple makes WhatsApp recording much easier, by simply using the screen recording feature. However, this feature is only available for iOS devices with a software version of iOS 11 and later. Here's how to record WhatsApp calls on iOS devices:

Open Settings on your phone
Go to Control Center and click on Customise
Tap the 'Plus' icon beside 'Screen recording'
Now, swipe up to access the control center and tap 'record icon' followed by Microphone to record any WhatsApp calls.*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why wot?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why p1ss about.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So are you telling me you can remember word for word what is said in all your phone calls?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope but then I don't care.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's your wassaname innit, but I prefer to have the information hand years later if need be.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do keep bits of paper for many years.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes, but can you find the one you need instantly from anywhere in the world though. and can you produce proof that something was said. can you recall important details of conversations verbatim.

I can


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ask Tuggs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Note to self - must get a smart phone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Note to Pat.

Pat, get a smartphone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I sometimes record important phone calls. Doctors, legal or financial stuff etc. I just put them on speaker and record them on my laptop. I think legally you are probably obliged to tell the person the call is being recorded.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes legally you are supposed to and if I was recording something where I might need to prove something I normally mention it right at the very beginning of the call, somewhat like businesses do when you ring them, not my fault if no one is listening at that point is it.

I have normal mobile calls covered now with the download of ACR from the Samsung website (google play doesn't allow the number to be saved with the message), but recording on Whatsapp is not working as it should so I need to look into that further, the one I linked to yesterday is difficult to set up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pat, last months Computer Active gives some review of some basic under £100 smart phones capable of all you need to 'enjoy' the modern worlds needs.
I have it in pdf if you pm me your e-mail address.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to get that and computer shopper delivered years ago, then I found I wasn't enjoying reading the same crap month on month so stopped it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Note to Kev 

I am a bit busy at the moment and don't want to rush the decision! Once bungalow is finished, house is sold and Chris is firing on all cylinders I will make it a priority. I belong to ?Which so could look on there or just go to John Lewis I suppose?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I have only ever had one new named brand phone each, way overpriced for the big names, and I've tried the cheaper ones, but they seem to fail quickly so I now buy refurbished ones with 12 month warranty on eBay, I have a S7 edge at the moment and I am looking at going to a S9 as the S8 is pretty much the same as the S7, prices and condition vary tremendously. Liz tends to get her daughters hand me downs .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I could probably have my daughter's hand me downs. She did offer once but we were thinking of going the apple route and she has the other kind. As we won't use it much I think any phone will do as long as it is "smart" at least to start us off with.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had a Android since day one i find it easier to use as it has 3 navigation buttons. Apple only has one so can be quite confusing. And if you can call your daughter for help it might be the sensible way to go.


----------



## claudiaobrien10 (6 mo ago)

Hello!
Open it and tap on the whatsapp three-dotted icon > Settings > Call recording. Under "Always record," tap Selected numbers > turn on Always record selected numbers > tap Add, which is in the top right corner. You can then choose a contact and tap "Always record." You can always make changes according to your preferences.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Claudia but under my settings I don't have any 'Call Recording' listed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You might need to have a recording app too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's within the WhatsApp app.??

Ray.


----------

